# Iams Tartar treats



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I came across these yesterday at Petco. Bonnie attacked and devoured one. This webpage focuses on the 'medium' size, but for our babes you would get the small size.
http://www.iams.com/en_US/jhtmls/product/s...html.4_A&_DAV=1

Like I said, Bonnie loved this, but as a worry wart, I wanted to find out if anyone has heard of these or used them with any positve or negative results.

Thanks!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmmm I've seen them. I was also wondering about them. Don't know much about them. Are they like a Greenie alternative?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm thinking that they're like a greenie alternative, but am curious about digesting them. Bonnie always chews very carefully - but like the greenie problems with digestion, I was a little worried.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,

I may go to the store tonight, maybe I will check them out..


Andrea~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrea - let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------

